# Improve Your Sleep by Giving Up Cigarettes



## Alex (17/9/14)

source





*Published on* January 16th, 2014 | _by Jimmy Hafrey_
0
*Improve Your Sleep by Giving Up Cigarettes*

Do you wake up in the morning and feel exhausted before your feet even hit the floor? A new study published in the FASEB Journal says that cigarettes could be to blame. Researchers discovered that smoking disrupts the body’s natural internal clock and could lead to sleep disturbances. When you don’t get enough sleep, it could lead to big problems like mood disorders, anxiety, cognitive dysfunction, and depression. The good news is that giving up the smoking habit could give you a better night’s sleep and help you to feel better on a daily basis.

During the study, researchers looked at how smoking impacted mice on both a short term and long-term basis. To begin, they split the mice into two groups. The first group was exposed only to clean air. The other group was divided and part of the mice were exposed to cigarette smoke for 3-10 days and the rest were exposed to smoke for 6 months. During the study, they monitored how active the mice were during the day and tested chemicals in the lung and brain tissue.

It’s not really surprising that the mice exposed to smoke weren’t as active as the mice breathing clean air. All of the mice exposed to smoke had a reduction in chemical SIRT1, which pertains to aging. The cigarette exposure also impacted protein BMAL1, the chemical responsible for the internal clock. A similar reaction has been documented in humans with COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease).
Even mice with a natural deficiency of SIRT1 did not have levels as low as the mice exposed to cigarette smoke. Ultimately, the results showed that cigarette smoke disturbs the natural rhythms of SIRT1 and BMAL1 which results in poor sleep cycles.

This study concludes that smoking can damage your ability to get a good night of sleep. Beyond having a smoker’s cough and losing your sense of smell, cigarettes can cause you to have trouble falling asleep at night. Scientists suggest that the solution is to use a drug to boost the SIRT1 chemical to repair the deficit from cigarette smoke exposure. However, it is much better for smokers to simply quit using cigarettes and avoid pharmaceutical interventions is possible.

We all know that cigarette smoke contains thousands of deadly carcinogens. That relaxing cig you enjoy before bed could be keeping you up at night and causing you to feel run down throughout the following day. A good solution is to switch to e-cigarettes, which eliminates the toxic smoke and still provides the satisfying hand-to-mouth action that smokers crave. Plus, you get the nicotine fix that will keep you from suffering painful withdrawals in the days and weeks after giving up your tobacco habit.

Dr. Gerald Weissmann from FASEB Journal urged smokers to give up tobacco in 2014. “If you only stick to one New Year’s resolution this year, make it quitting smoking,” he said. “Only Santa Clause has a list longer than that of the ailments caused or worsened by smoking. If you like having a good night’s sleep, then that’s just another reason to never smoke.”

While it’s not easy to quit smoking, e-cigarettes can make the transition a little easier. Give up smoking and you could finally get a good night’s sleep. Isn’t it worth it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/9/14)

Ye man that's the biggest thing I've noticed since giving up smoking - I now rarely wake up during the night.

And don't yawn all day. My wife thought I was always yawning (tired) because I'm a serious gamer, so I don't get to bed before 12.

Turns out it was all about the broken sleep!



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/14)

I am definitely sleeping better now that I am vaping exclusively, and I have a few good puffs of 18mg on my dripper before nodding off. No more waking up in the middle of the night for water to soothe the raspy throat, no more coughing and no more bin next to the bed for spitting out phlem (gross, I know). I hardly even snore anymore which means no more painful sore throat in the mornings.

While I was still a smoker I woke up one night with such a fright, my airways were totally blocked and I couldn't breathe, I jumped up out of bed and flung the window open sticking my head out as far as I could to try and find some air, that was scary. I honestly thought that was it, my time was up and I was going to die. It was then that I started looking for something better than the ce4 kit that was supplementing my smoking habit. That's when I found this forum, I now have my life back. Thank you all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

im an insomniac. have been for as long as i can remember. go thru 3 month spells at a time.
ive not been able to kick the stinkies completely but have gone from a pack a day to 2 packs a month. why i still do stinkies i have no idea.
this article however is maybe the motivation i need. a theory to prove right or wrong....
once again awesome find @Alex

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

